# CEL came on.. took it to the dealer...



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Dpf?


----------



## ethana912 (Feb 24, 2016)

Maybe? Would that really run around $1300?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

ethana912 said:


> The invoice says "1- 23199833 F- (S) Converter" as the part ordered.


A quick Google shows catalytic converter and a chunk of pipe. Yes, it does run that much.


----------



## ethana912 (Feb 24, 2016)

I feel embarrassed for not googling... thanks. Should have done that first!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

ethana912 said:


> I feel embarrassed for not googling... thanks. Should have done that first!


Let us know if that fixes your problem. First DPF I have heard failing. Thanks for posting.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

we shoulda got VINs of the cars that got/wanted to be lemoned, to see if new posters got them and how they fared/got fixed


----------



## ethana912 (Feb 24, 2016)

I'll keep you guys updated. There is nothing noticeable except the CEL being on at this point and they told me it was fine to drive the car until the part comes in at the beginning of next week.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am glad it's covered under warranty, but based on the history I recall from this forum, it's unlikely that the DPF would just fail unless there's a reason. Reasons could be things like overfilled oil, wrong oil, or it could be something like this which isn't actually a part failure:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...sel-owners-read-can-save-you-trip-dealer.html

In that case, it would just require a manual regen, but the DPF itself is not bad. Maybe that had to play it this way to get it covered under warranty. Sounds like your dealership wants to take care of you. 

See if you can get the CEL code from them. Mine was P2463, but my DIC also said "DPF Full"


----------



## ethana912 (Feb 24, 2016)

diesel said:


> I am glad it's covered under warranty, but based on the history I recall from this forum, it's unlikely that the DPF would just fail unless there's a reason. Reasons could be things like overfilled oil, wrong oil, or it could be something like this which isn't actually a part failure:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...sel-owners-read-can-save-you-trip-dealer.html
> 
> ...


Interesting. So there in no way to know if you are in the pre-regen or regen without purchasing the Scangauge II, correct? That sucks. And yes, my dealership is doing everything they can for me. I really like them so far.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ethana912 said:


> I'll keep you guys updated. There is nothing noticeable except the CEL being on at this point and they told me it was fine to drive the car until the part comes in at the beginning of next week.


Hello Ethana912, 


We can definitely understand how frustrating this unexpected situation may be. If you should need any additional assistance in the meantime, we are happy to help! Feel free to shoot us over a private message with your information. 


We look forward to your updates! 


Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Let us know if that fixes your problem. First DPF I have heard failing. Thanks for posting.


its not the DPF its the SCR. selective catalytic reduction.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

oilburner said:


> its not the DPF its the SCR. selective catalytic reduction.


Lol. Love this site.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ethana912 said:


> Interesting. So there in no way to know if you are in the pre-regen or regen without purchasing the Scangauge II, correct? That sucks. And yes, my dealership is doing everything they can for me. I really like them so far.


That's correct. it happened to me even after I got the scangauge until I figured that out. But, in looking closer at the part number and seeing followup comments on here from @oilburner , it seems to be the SCR in your case and not the DPF. That chunk of pipe referenced by the part number you listed looks like the area my car sprayed with oil because I had a leaky oil drain plug (my fault) and it looks to be the part that contains the DEF injector. The DPF is closer to the engine.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

I had the same part replaced when I kept getting CELs. I also had new NOx sensor and particulate matter sensor too, forget which one solved my issue.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

ethana912 said:


> Interesting. So there in no way to know if you are in the pre-regen or regen without purchasing the Scangauge II, correct? That sucks. And yes, my dealership is doing everything they can for me. I really like them so far.


How about posting the Name, City and State of the dealer to help other forum members...


----------



## ethana912 (Feb 24, 2016)

Chris Tobin said:


> How about posting the Name, City and State of the dealer to help other forum members...


Dan Vaden Chevrolet, Brunswick Georgia


----------



## ethana912 (Feb 24, 2016)

They actually have another diesel for sale right now... Red 2014 with 20,000 miles. Price seems a bit high though. 

Certified Used 2014 Chevrolet Cruze for Sale in Brunswick, GA


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ethana912 said:


> They actually have another diesel for sale right now... Red 2014 with 20,000 miles. Price seems a bit high though.
> 
> Certified Used 2014 Chevrolet Cruze for Sale in Brunswick, GA


They are dreaming at that price...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> They are dreaming at that price...


Definitely, the ones around me (also Certified used, selling at dealers) are between $16k-$17.9k with 25-45k miles.


----------



## ethana912 (Feb 24, 2016)

OK, so I've spent my entire day at the dealer. They replaced the part, I headed home and about 5 miles down the road the CEL comes back on. I turned around and took it back. They gave me a rental and said they are going to have to contact GM because they don't know what to do next. This is the receipt when they "fixed" it the first time and I headed home.


----------



## ethana912 (Feb 24, 2016)

They did give me a 2016 Cruze gasser with 300 miles as my rental. Interesting to see/feel the difference in the 2.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

There are so many things questionable about that RO. First off, I think they meant to say "below" instead of "blow". Second, is there such a thing as a "bank" in the DPF? Also, I see they are saying the problem is the DPF and not the SCR now? When did they change their diagnosis? The part number still looks like the SCR. It makes no sense. It looks like they diagnosed the DPF but replaced the wrong part. You might want to point that out to them. 

Based on the written diagnosis, this looks like what they intended to replace:

http://www.gmpartsdirect.com/chevro...omponents-scat/?part_name=catalytic-converter

I feel for you. I hope they get the right person at GM to sort this out.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> There are so many things questionable about that RO. First off, I think they meant to say "below" instead of "blow". Second, is there such a thing as a "bank" in the DPF?


theres sensors before and after the dpf, testing pressure differentials, temp differentials, etc...i think thats what they mean by bank


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

boraz said:


> theres sensors before and after the dpf, testing pressure differentials, temp differentials, etc...i think thats what they mean by bank


I'd hope so. Sometimes they'll refer to everything on an I4 engine as "Bank 1", as it's just standardized nomenclature. 

Now, if someone says my I4 has a "Bank 2", I may be worried, haha.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> theres sensors before and after the dpf, testing pressure differentials, temp differentials, etc...i think thats what they mean by bank


It could be. I've always known "bank" to be related to V engines. Or even dual exhausts.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ethana912 said:


> OK, so I've spent my entire day at the dealer. They replaced the part, I headed home and about 5 miles down the road the CEL comes back on. I turned around and took it back. They gave me a rental and said they are going to have to contact GM because they don't know what to do next. This is the receipt when they "fixed" it the first time and I headed home.
> View attachment 185113


Thanks for keeping the forum in the loop, ethana912. As mentioned in our previous response, we would be more than happy to provide an extra layer of assistance while your vehicle is being serviced. If this interests you, we’re available via private message and only need your VIN, mileage, contact information, and the name of the involved dealership to move forward.

I appreciate your time and hope you have a great weekend.

Jasmine
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> boraz said:
> 
> 
> > theres sensors before and after the dpf, testing pressure differentials, temp differentials, etc...i think thats what they mean by bank
> ...


Inline motors have one bank of cylinders as opposed to "V" configuration motors which have two banks. So you will always see the exhaust referenced as Bank 1 for our cars. Typically Bank 1 refers to the bank starting with cylinder 1 while Bank 2 starts with cylinder 2, but that may depend on manufacturer. Helps locate sensors like 02S21 is Bank 2 Sensor 1 (pre-cat O2 sensor)


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Not only that, but I think the OBD codes are a standard, set up with "bank 1" for all cars and a "bank 2" for the cars that have them. The code reader is probably just following the standard nomenclature of the code.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

ethana912 said:


> OK, so I've spent my entire day at the dealer. They replaced the part, I headed home and about 5 miles down the road the CEL comes back on. I turned around and took it back. They gave me a rental and said they are going to have to contact GM because they don't know what to do next. This is the receipt when they "fixed" it the first time and I headed home.
> View attachment 185113



Diesel particulate filter below threshold? No actuall code listed? IMO they are just replacing parts and do not know what is wrong.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jkhawaii said:


> Diesel particulate filter below threshold? No actuall code listed? IMO they are just replacing parts and do not know what is wrong.


That's what I am thinking...


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> There are so many things questionable about that RO. First off, I think they meant to say "below" instead of "blow". Second, is there such a thing as a "bank" in the DPF? Also, I see they are saying the problem is the DPF and not the SCR now? When did they change their diagnosis? The part number still looks like the SCR. It makes no sense. It looks like they diagnosed the DPF but replaced the wrong part. You might want to point that out to them.
> 
> Based on the written diagnosis, this looks like what they intended to replace:
> 
> ...


maybe a new code after original repair.


----------



## ethana912 (Feb 24, 2016)

Sorry to not have been keeping you guys up on this one... Honestly I have no clue how many or what parts they have replaced at this point. At least 5 to 6 parts at this point, and have reset 4 modules I think? Check engine light is still on. I'm taking it back to the dealer for the 7th time tomorrow. I've spent most of the past month driving back and forth to the dealer being as how they are an hour from where I live. I love my cruze diesel but am regretting this purchase greatly at this point. They CANNOT figure out what the problem is, and have been working directly with GM on it, but can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## ethana912 (Feb 24, 2016)

You guys who said they are just replacing parts without knowing exactly what it wrong are dead on the money. The dealership has pretty much told me as much, but when the car is under GM warrantee, GM gets to dictate exactly they want to replace and try next.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ethana912 said:


> Sorry to not have been keeping you guys up on this one... Honestly I have no clue how many or what parts they have replaced at this point. At least 5 to 6 parts at this point, and have reset 4 modules I think? Check engine light is still on. I'm taking it back to the dealer for the 7th time tomorrow. I've spent most of the past month driving back and forth to the dealer being as how they are an hour from where I live. I love my cruze diesel but am regretting this purchase greatly at this point. They CANNOT figure out what the problem is, and have been working directly with GM on it, but can't seem to figure it out.


Hello ethana912,

Thank you for keeping the forum in the communication loop. I do understand how frustrating multiple trips to the dealership can be and apologize for the inconvenience caused. As mentioned in your other posts, we would be glad to provide an extra layer of assistance while your vehicle is being serviced. We're only a private message away!

Jasmine
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ethana912 said:


> You guys who said they are just replacing parts without knowing exactly what it wrong are dead on the money. The dealership has pretty much told me as much, but when the car is under GM warrantee, GM gets to dictate exactly they want to replace and try next.


Wow that really sucks. At this point it seems like you have a few options. Are you going to wait it out and hope they get it fixed finally, dump it, take the lemon law route?


----------



## ethana912 (Feb 24, 2016)

Update. I just got a phone call from the dealership and they say it's fixed....again. We will see. But this time the flew in a GM mechanic. They are telling me that he was able to identify the problem as a catalytic converter that was not under the code that the CEL was throwing. Not sure how that happens? The dealership was only able to replace parts that fell under the code due to it being under the GM warranty. But anyway they are confident it's fixed and are going to offer me some sort of payment assistance because of the huge ordeal it became. We will see how much that is tomorrow when I pick it up


----------



## ethana912 (Feb 24, 2016)

diesel said:


> Wow that really sucks. At this point it seems like you have a few options. Are you going to wait it out and hope they get it fixed finally, dump it, take the lemon law route?


I don't qualify for the lemon law because I bought the car used. Sucks, but at least I have the warranty.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ethana912 said:


> Update. I just got a phone call from the dealership and they say it's fixed....again. We will see. But this time the flew in a GM mechanic. They are telling me that he was able to identify the problem as a catalytic converter that was not under the code that the CEL was throwing. Not sure how that happens? The dealership was only able to replace parts that fell under the code due to it being under the GM warranty. But anyway they are confident it's fixed and are going to offer me some sort of payment assistance because of the huge ordeal it became. We will see how much that is tomorrow when I pick it up


Thanks for the update and keep us posted. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## ethana912 (Feb 24, 2016)

diesel said:


> Thanks for the update and keep us posted. I wish you the best of luck!


Thank you!


----------



## ethana912 (Feb 24, 2016)

KNOCK ON WOOD!!!! I hesitate to even say this, but all looks to be well. When it was fixed the first 6 times I didn't make it 20 miles down the road before the CEL would come back on. I've now had the car a few days and put about 150 miles on it, and we are still good to go! So glad to have my cruze diesel back! I do love her


----------



## OkieTD (Jun 17, 2014)

Nice. Hope thats the end of that for a while at least.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ethana912 said:


> KNOCK ON WOOD!!!! I hesitate to even say this, but all looks to be well. When it was fixed the first 6 times I didn't make it 20 miles down the road before the CEL would come back on. I've now had the car a few days and put about 150 miles on it, and we are still good to go! So glad to have my cruze diesel back! I do love her


That's great news! I am glad to hear you were finally able to get it sorted out. Not you can fully enjoy the car!


----------

